# How to become a Moderator



## q_1966 (5 May 2005)

Whats the process, are you invited to become a moderator or do you have to apply, what happens?


----------



## Burrows (5 May 2005)

You don't just ask...thats for sure.  Moderators are selected by Mr. Bobbitt as it is his website.  Some of the requirements are top secret but one must be of good standing, show maturity, not flame others, and over all be trustworthy.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 May 2005)

But we took "little" Kyle anyways...........*.oh no, was that the "post" button I hit?*


----------



## Burrows (5 May 2005)

: Thanks bruce


----------



## seirra (5 May 2005)

Don't even get me started on Kyle Burrows.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30275.0.html


----------



## ROTP Applicant (5 May 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Some of the requirements are top secret



Do I need a Level III Clearance to view the requirements?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 May 2005)

If you have to ask your not ready for the task.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 May 2005)

1st rule of  being a moderator: you do not talk about being a moderator
2nd rule of being a moderator: you do not talk about being a moderator..... ;D

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Zombie (5 May 2005)

> But we took "little" Kyle anyways...........*



So I'm not dyslexic...I thought I was reading 14 backwards... ;D


----------



## Burrows (5 May 2005)

seirra said:
			
		

> Don't even get me started on Kyle Burrows.



Sierra,

I do my job as I see fit to do. The job is not as easy as you may think.

 I'm sorry but someone who comes onto a <b>military oriented</b> forum with a name that shows rank they don't have, not only seems disrespectful to me but also may confuse people into thinking Oh hes a colonel so he must have been in a good long time.  Choosing a name for its Look Cool Facor or if you think it will earn you "respect" is not going to fly here.  Sooner or later people will realise you are talking out your rear and they <b>WILL</b> call you on it.

Using a rank or special forces unit as your name here when you are not a member of said unit or have obtained said rank is not going to fly here.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-99023.html#msg99023

If we let Joe Schmoe pass himself off as a special forces commander then this forum wouldn't be half as productive.  You can always visit militaryphotos.net 

To emphasize this I am now going to change my name to JTF-2 Special Assaulter.

If you have any problems with the way I handle things please to not hesitate to either PM me or Mike Bobbitt.  If you feel a need to be rude to me in public I can match it blow for blow.


----------



## condor888000 (5 May 2005)

Another identity crises? You have a lot of those eh?


----------



## Burrows (5 May 2005)

JTF-2 Special Assaulter said:
			
		

> To emphasize this I am now going to change my name to JTF-2 Special Assaulter.



If we all want to be generals then I'll be from JTF-2.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 May 2005)

Please change your name back I'm getting queesy.   Mods are held to a higher standard like it or not and public jabs should be done as a last resort if at all.


----------



## Burrows (5 May 2005)

Valid enough request CFL.  This has shown exactly what happens. 

So far I have recieved 3 pms in about...3 minutes.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 May 2005)

Thanks.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Burrows (5 May 2005)

Its not a problem at all. I'm glad to help 

I know that may have been a bit heavy handed but it does show what happens.

I apologize if anyone was offended by it.  I know that I can be hotheaded and heavyhanded sometimes.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 May 2005)

Hey, I would not wish the job of cadet forum moderator on anyone, it be like me working with young offenders..............*aarrgggg!!!, wakes up screaming and covered in sweat...*


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 May 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Hey, I would not wish the job of cadet forum moderator on anyone, it be like me working with young offenders..............*aarrgggg!!!, wakes up screaming and covered in sweat...*



Its no fun since they took away my cattle prod


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 May 2005)

I'll defend Kyle. He does a great job, with little thanks. The Cadet forum has progressed from mostly spoiled school children antics to fairly reasoned discussion that almost rivals some of our professional threads. It has done so under quite a bit of his tutelage. He came here with the same goofy attitude as many others, in the Cadet forum, and quickly showed promise after getting slammed by the other Moderators. He made amends and corrected "most" of his bad habits. He "lapses" once in a while, as all us humans do. However, over all, he's done a fine job. Could he use a hand? Probably. Can you help? Maybe. Show the same savvy and professionalism, be willing to take a hit and apologise when your wrong, but most of all, make sure you have Mr Bobbit's and the Board's interest at heart before you post. Maybe, down the line, one of the Moderators may say "Maybe we should look at so and so, and give him a chance". That's how it happens. Rest assured, Kyle went through an extensive probationary period, with Moderator duties and privileges doled out on a meagre basis, and he's still not done probation with full honours, but he's fast gaining them. It is not an easy job, but he chose "to seek out and accept responsibility". For those that make light, or slam the responsibilities of the Mods, or try to nitpick every mistake we make, to bad. The old maxim of "It's a shitty job, but someone has to do it" applies. PM's are there, emails (in most cases) are there, and the option of speaking to the owner are available. Cheap shots, taken in cyberspace, are just that, and not worth the review that we so graciously afford.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 May 2005)

There's nothing really "secretive" about the process... As recceguy outlined, when a user catches our eye by helping out, we discuss it and sometimes make an invitation. When I say helpful, I don't mean backing us up as mods, I mean assisting other users by providing info, guidance and advice that's reasonable and useful.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## winchable (6 May 2005)

First you must pass....*THE UNBLINKING EYE* Then.....you must get.....*A SHRUBBERY*...and when you are done...you must cut down...the tallest tree in the forrest..with...*A HERRING.*

Then there's the obstacle course with the cherry clenched between yo-- *Che notices small red laser dot appearing on his chest*

*Ahem*


----------



## spenco (6 May 2005)

Aaaaugh! Stop saying the word! The word...     we cannot hear!     Wait! I said it! I said it! Ooh! I said it again! And there again! That's three 'it's! Ohh!


----------



## Slim (6 May 2005)

Something that I try to do consistently as a mod is to STOP flamewars before they begin...Think that's easy?! Picture some sort of rude comment or statement on the forum...Now try to decide the best way to deal with the poster. some factors to consider are




Is he/she a good poster with good intent that just got a bit browned off?
Time in on the site.
Previous discussion
How many time has this person been involved in a flame war?
The list goes on.

Now think about trying to explain what happens to someone if they persist in causing trouble, yet not upsetting them so that they leave the site.

Not quite as easy as it sounds. But I am quite proud to be a mod here and do my level best to live up to the high standard   that Mike   has set.

Cheers

Slim


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 May 2005)

Here's how it goes, the rub if you will. The original question has been answered. The rest is fluff, and, while not immaterial, adds nothing to the answer. As A Mod, I've decided, anything else is mute and a waste of bandwidth. If you disagree, and you put forth a COMPELLING argument, only though by PM, then MAYBE I'll reopen this. However, because I can, I'm locking this.


----------

